

Exxon Execs photos screwed with - mmmaghrib
http://exxonenergy.com.yeslab.org/html/ourcoAboutManagement.htm

======
basseq
Please rename to "Progressive Troublemakers Create Fake Exxon Site; Subtly
Alter Management Photos"

Notes:

\- "Progressive Troublemakers" are YesLab's words ("The Yes Lab is devoted to
helping progressive organizations and activists carry out media-getting
creative actions around well-considered goals. On this website you can...
learn techniques for causing trouble"), not mine.
([http://yeslab.org/](http://yeslab.org/))

\- This looks nothing like ExxonMobil's real site
([http://corporate.exxonmobil.com/en/](http://corporate.exxonmobil.com/en/))

~~~
psgbg
Any relation with "The Yes Men" movement?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Yes_Men](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Yes_Men)

